# Black Water - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

welcome to the forum! greatly appreciate you checking this out and thanks for the link, dale.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great tutorial as usual. Excellent playing and breakdown of the song. 

Well done.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for being willing to share you time to check this one out...appreciate the kind post, dale.


----------

